# Catawba this weekend?



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Thinking of driving over to Catawba this weekend. Anyone nearby seeing any fishing out of the state park or should I just stick to East Harbor or Sandusky Bay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

On the Lake Erie forum they stated not safe off shore, some flying out to PIB, and getting out to rattlesnake island not sure how accurate that was , but east harbor was producing some fish.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

snag said:


> On the Lake Erie forum they stated not safe off shore, some flying out to PIB, and getting out to rattlesnake island not sure how accurate that was , but east harbor was producing some fish.


I've been fishing off Rattlesnake all winter & posting live reports. Flew off yesterday and going back Saturday. In my opinion there is no safe to place off Catawba. Lots of open water & very shaky looking ice. I wouldn't do it. We're still on 10-11" of good ice at PIB. Probably 30-40 shanties off the west shore all the way over to Rattle & we're catchin' fish. Good luck


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## tom Carroll (Dec 8, 2016)

chumthrower said:


> I've been fishing off Rattlesnake all winter & posting live reports. Flew off yesterday and going back Saturday. In my opinion there is no safe to place off Catawba. Lots of open water & very shaky looking ice. I wouldn't do it. We're still on 10-11" of good ice at PIB. Probably 30-40 shanties off the west shore all the way over to Rattle & we're catchin' fish. Good luck


What are they changing to fly you and your gear out to the island.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

tom Carroll said:


> What are they changing to fly you and your gear out to the island.


Dustin charges $80 round trip. Don’t know about Griffing? Do you need their number?


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Dustin is $80 round trip and if you want to take a sled, auger, and pop up shanty you will need to pay for an extra seat. I called and talked to a lady who answered the phone today.


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Bigfillet said:


> Dustin is $80 round trip and if you want to take a sled, auger, and pop up shanty you will need to pay for an extra seat. I called and talked to a lady who answered the phone today.


That’s Dustin’s wife. They’ll take care of you. Good luck


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

What’s their number chumthrower?
Also, how far of a walk is it off the island to get to fish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

